

Sumerian.io: A Modern JavaScript SPA Development Suite - ihatemundays
http://sumerian.io/

======
ihatemundays
I recently deployed an open source project of mine called sumerian.io.
sumerian.io empowers the JavaScript developer into creating structured MV*
applications on both the server and client side with a no fuss connector
between the two. It is stable, but still considered beta, so I appreciate any
feedback. Thanks!

